
'Blue Screen of Death' haunts iPhone 5S users - chatman
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/software-services/Blue-Screen-of-Death-haunts-iPhone-5S-users/articleshow/24039612.cms
======
ruswick
It seems as though iOS 7 was inordinately buggy when it shipped. With iOS 6,
apps would crash multiple times per day, but iOS 7 is an entirely new level of
buggy-ness. Springboard crashes regularly. My lock button stopped working
after upgrading (I've researched this, and apparently this is an issue that
has been known about since Beta 2. Evidently, Apple never got around to fixing
it.) The phone routinely becomes unresponsive. The Apple TV version of iOS 7
was bricking devices and had to be withdrawn by Apple. This is not a
functional operating system.

iOS 7 is a complete and utter embarrassment for Apple. It was nowhere near
ready to ship, and it's become apparent that Apple's hardware release schedule
dictated the iOS 7 ship date, and compelled Apple to release iOS 7
prematurely.

Although I've long been a fan of the iPhone due to its superior app ecosystem,
I simply can't take my chances with another Apple mobile product. Apple has
forced me into a situation whereby I can either elect to continue using a
phone that does not turn on and off and crashes perpetually, or use a
functional Android device with an inferior ecosystem. Basically any sane
person would chose the latter.

iOS 7 was in no way ready to ship, and is still a major regression from iOS 6
even after several subsequent minor releases. The fact that Apple released
such an incomplete OS to millions of users really makes me question their
judgement.

~~~
gamerdonkey
This is a rather frightening trend that I've seen from Apple over the past
couple years.

Other aspects of iOS aside, I would say there are many sane people who would
consider the Android app ecosystem superior.

------
e28eta
I don't think it's a full restart, just Springboard crashing and restarting.
After a real restart, I think the phone is supposed to required a PIN, instead
of allowing the fingerprint sensor to unlock it. But when this happens to me,
the fingerprint is sufficient to unlock.

------
terhechte
I've had that too, I think around 2 or 3 times, however the restart after that
only takes a couple of seconds, so it doesn't bother me too much. I hope this
will be fixed with the next software update.

~~~
enscr
In the middle of a long browser session with multiple tabs open and I receive
a phone call _boom_. BSOD !

The phone restarts and the browser tries to reload all the tabs but the
session is lost.

It bugs me even if this is once a week event. iPhone has been around for 6+
years and by now it should be mature enough to not go kaput when a piece of
code misbehaves. Android (nexus 4) doesn't do that. They support hundreds of
devices. Apple had only a handful and that too with much less diversity.

~~~
harigov
If you think that Android doesn't crash, you must have never used it. My
Samsung Android phone crashed on me so consistently on a daily basis - I
couldn't even use apps like Google Maps or WhatsApp because they ALWAYS crash
the system. Trust me, it isn't any better.

~~~
munchhausen
The HTC Desire X that I've had for a year and a half hasn't crashed once.

Anecdotal, I know - just like your Samsung experience.

Btw, I wonder if the heavy customisation that Samsung does could lower the
reliability of the system?

------
enscr
Slightly off topic but related, iOS 7 has made iPad 4 less stable too. It
reboots ~ once a day while browsing, reading flipboard...

Changing the wallpaper takes a good 10 seconds. The "set home screen" button
has no visual feedback so you keep on wondering if it's _busy_ changing the
wallpaper or you didn't hit the button correctly. Granted that you don't
change wallpapers everyday, but the delay in wallpaper change coupled with no
visual feedback makes it an unwelcome experience.

------
varelse
Wow, they've appropriated yet another standout feature of Android phones,
especially my craptastic Galaxy Nexus (unfortunately still under contract). I
was going to dump it for a 5S in the near future, but between this, the HW
sensor issues, and a technical conversation I had with some Apple engineers
recently, I'm really scratching my head about what's going on with the
company.

~~~
joshrivers
This will probably be fixed in a soon software update.

HW sensor issues are strange, but understandable in a new product. Also, it's
a pretty small impact.

The damning thing in your statement is your conversation with apple
engineers...but you don't provide any information from that conversation.

Two minor quibbles with the new phone, and a secret, don't really add up to a
reason for us to doubt Apple. Can you elucidate your claims, or do you just
have 'a bad feeling about this'?

~~~
varelse
I'm not asking you to doubt Apple. All I'm giving is an opinion based on my
own recent data, a small amount of which is privy to me (and for purposes of
tact will remain so).

If it's just me, then I'm an anomaly and I should be soundly ignored. Time
will tell.

That said, I flirt with dumping Android for IOS every time my contract comes
up for renewal. Given the reports of 5S performance relative to everything
else out there, I was enthusiastically looking forward to getting one. Now,
not so much, and I'm considering sticking with the devil I know yet again.

Yes, both these first world problems will be addressed - I spent many years
doing driver work so I know that's a given - but it seems like a real step
down given that IOS 7 was in the hands of testers for at least 7 months prior
to release (according to friends who revealed themselves as such post-
release).

~~~
threeseed
You're not making any sense. These are 5S specific bugs not general to iOS7.

~~~
varelse
So you're claiming me that IOS7 wasn't tested on pre-production 5S phones
before the release of both of them?

That Apple didn't catch such flaming obvious usability issues blows my mind,
but whatever floats your boat. They shipped Apple maps so I guess I shouldn't
be surprised by anything anymore.

Since we have no idea what the root cause of these bugs is, I would not
immediately conclude HW until it is proven so (because usually it's not). And
even then, I doubt they will admit it's HW if there's a SW fix for them (which
there usually is).

~~~
threeseed
No of course I am not saying that.

What I am saying is that the majority of testing would have been done with
iOS7 on shipping devices which have had no issues. The issues seen are
specific to 5S which clearly indicates driver or kernel problems.

------
purge
I actually had a BSOD in the first few minutes of my 5S arriving. It's been
rock solid since apart from the usual iOS7 issues.

~~~
gibwell
Do you mean that it actually showed you a blue screen, or just that it
rebooted once?

(My phone has rebooted a couple of times - iOS7 clearly has bugs, but I've
never seen a blue screen or a pause)

~~~
jasonlotito
It's actually showing a blue screen. The color blue.

------
DigitalSea
Microsoft: You'll be hearing from our lawyers.

------
Ethan_Mick
If the phone were to simply reboot rather than show a blue screen, and _then_
reboot, no one would care about this issue. It would just be another bug in
iOS 7. The media just seems to enjoy any sensational twist to the story.

iOS 7 is buggy, get over it [I'm a developer, I've been on iOS 7 since the
Betas, it's still buggy]. Hopefully 7.1 (and please, Apple, 7.2 and 7.3) will
fix a lot of these issues.

~~~
gibwell
It _doesn 't_ show a blue screen before rebooting. If you read the article
you'll see that it's a tortured attempt to redefine _any_ kind of freeze as a
'BSOD' in order to hang this label on Apple.

This is extremely likely to be a paid piece placed by a competitor.

~~~
manojlds
If you read the article, it says that the screen actually turns blue for few
seconds and goes blank.

Moreover, even Windows has not shown me the blue screen in a long while (
since Windows 7, now on 8.1 ), but still people call the restarts BSOD. Get
over it.

~~~
piyush_soni
Although very rarely, it does show the BSOD in Windows 7 for me. I think it's
like 3 to 4 times in total, in past 2 years.

~~~
manojlds
Yeah I know the Blue screen comes on Windows 7 ( and 8 ) Just that it has not
happened to me ( I have had the crashes )

~~~
alive-or-not
The default setting is to reboot, without showing BSOD.

------
thetylerhayes
This site is haunting my eyes.

------
jbigelow76
Microsoft fanboys bitched that Apple took the flat UI from WP, but they'll
probably give this one a pass.

